# Apache tomcat?



## aximbigfan (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm trying not get claros intouch2 to work, but first I need to install Tomcat.

I can't really find a good description of what it is. I mean, I know it's function, but does it run under Apache 2 as an extension sortof? Or is it a standalone app?

Chris


----------



## Oliver_FF (Feb 23, 2008)

As far as I understand it, it runs separately to let you run java code on your web server.


----------



## aximbigfan (Feb 23, 2008)

Oliver_FF said:


> As far as I understand it, it runs separately to let you run java code on your web server.



ok, thanks. Is there a plugin on Apache that will do this?

Chris


----------



## Oliver_FF (Feb 24, 2008)

tbh I'm not sure, i don't have much personal experience with this. Someone else might know though.


----------

